# front mount cultivator



## alfarmer76 (Mar 16, 2013)

I bought a front mount 725 John Deere cultivator can anyone out there put some photos and some info on hooking it up, I think I am missing some parts.


----------



## JDonly (Apr 28, 2012)

Is this it?


----------



## alfarmer76 (Mar 16, 2013)

Yes that's it but I think some of the parts are missing like the brackets that are mounted on the tractor so any pictures of them and any other help would be good


----------

